# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Cfarë Ju Kujtojnë Këto tri Foto ... ?!

## ILMGAP

*Martin Luter*


*Elizabeta I*


*Henriku IV*


*... ?!*

----------


## Apollyon

Ai i pari me ka lek borxh.

Ajo e dyta sma la ne mbremje te matures.

Kte te tretin e ngordha ne nje mbremje pokeri, ja mora edhe gruan.

----------


## Izadora

ai i pari ka qen fetar 
e dyta mbreteresh
i treti ne ai mbret eshte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bl3nd

> Ai i pari me ka lek borxh.
> 
> Ajo e dyta sma la ne mbremje te matures.
> 
> Kte te tretin e ngordha ne nje mbremje pokeri, ja mora edhe gruan.


Hahahahahha LOL
i fort je

----------


## gloreta

> Ai i pari me ka lek borxh.
> 
> Ajo e dyta sma la ne mbremje te matures.
> 
> Kte te tretin e ngordha ne nje mbremje pokeri, ja mora edhe gruan.




AH KESHTU qenkan keta :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 


1 pari protestant
2 mbreteresha qe beri eh shume gjakderdhje
3 humbte shume here rrugen per ne france

----------


## prenceedi

vertetojne hipotezen e prejardhjes se njeriut nga majmuni............... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## xfiles

> 2 mbreteresha qe beri eh shume gjakderdhje


kam pershtypjen qe po e ngaterron me nje elizabet tjeter.Elizabeth Bathory

----------


## gloreta

> kam pershtypjen qe po e ngaterron me nje elizabet tjeter.Elizabeth Bathory


i sigurte qenke :xx:

----------


## Izadora

te tre jane katolik, me nje fajle kisha udhehiqte zemrat e tyre  :ngerdheshje:  

politik dhe religion te perzime bashke .

----------


## gloreta

> te tre jane katolik, me nje fajle kisha udhehiqte zemrat e tyre  
> 
> politik dhe religion te perzime bashke .



me cfare moj si llaci me tullat :xx:

----------


## xfiles

> i sigurte qenke


Jo jo, ne ndryshim nga ty une nuk jam i sigurte, thjesht dyshova.
Sepse nuk shoh asnje arsye pse Elizabeta e I e anglise te quhet gjakatare.

----------


## xfiles

> te tre jane katolik, me nje fajle kisha udhehiqte zemrat e tyre  
> 
> politik dhe religion te perzime bashke .


mos do te thuash qe dolen kunder kishes.

----------


## gloreta

> Jo jo, ne ndryshim nga ty une nuk jam i sigurte, thjesht dyshova.
> Sepse nuk shoh asnje arsye pse Elizabeta e I e anglise te quhet gjakatare.



epo anglia ne ato kohe gjakatare ishte madje eh

----------


## xfiles

> epo anglia ne ato kohe gjakatare ishte madje eh


Ti ose je akoma adoleshente, ose je pak e vonuar.

----------


## Izadora

> me cfare moj si llaci me tullat



Kisha ka qen gjithmon dominuse ne politikat e kohrave mesjet.
Aty fillonte pushteti   :ngerdheshje:  



Se jemi tek komuniteti katolik  :shkelje syri:

----------


## gloreta

> Ti ose je akoma adoleshente, ose je pak e vonuar.



jo jam shume e vonuar ti je i mbuluar :xx:

----------


## toni77_toni

> Ti ose je akoma adoleshente, ose je pak e vonuar.


pershendetje xfiles

të dya ato qe thua, por edhe një, e kulles se rojes

----------


## toni77_toni

> Kisha ka qen gjithmon dominuse ne politikat e kohrave mesjet.
> Aty fillonte pushteti   
> 
> 
> 
> Se jemi tek komuniteti katolik


*Nuk prishë punë, ne jemi tolerant, megjithatë është mirë të marrim opinionet e të tjerve.*

----------


## gloreta

> pershendetje xfiles
> 
> të dya ato qe thua, por edhe një, e kulles se rojes



vertet toni po ti kush na qenke valle do lufte djale :i terbuar:

----------


## xfiles

> vertet toni po ti kush na qenke valle do lufte djale


jo jo nuk je e vonuar, je thjesht e vockel dhe ne rritje e siper  :ngerdheshje:

----------

